# Training



## JOHN MOORE (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi, my boy is 8 years old he's a great riding horse and I would like to get him pulling. Any suggestions?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

What part of the world? I would find a good trainer to help....take a few driving lessons, then have the trainer assess the horse. Ask about "training lessons", where you do the work at the trainers place under his or her supervision. 

You will need to decide what type of driving you like.....slow, mosey around the arena or pasture at home....or fast, flying around obstacles at a driving event. Pulling a log out of the woods, or schooling for dressage and cones? Do you want to invest $6000 in a vehicle that can go anywhere, or is a $600 easy entry cart OK.....

Good Luck!


----------



## JOHN MOORE (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm from Manitoba, Canada. Pulling logs is most of what I'll be doing and he already does that but as soon as I hook him to a wagon he just won't move.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Smart horse. And you are lucky, which is why you need a trainer.


----------



## gytgram (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm super new at this, just learning from watching Nate Bowers DVDs and they are really good. He addresses teaching the horse to push into the pressure, both forward and backward. And lead your horse alongside the cart while someone else pulls it. Again, I'm no expert but this guy has a lot of experience and I see what he says working as I train my pony with his methods.


----------

